
Show HN: How we decreased website loading time by 24% with 3 improvements - Varqu
https://dev.to/swissdevjobs/how-we-improved-website-performance-by-24-with-3-unusual-changes-9ei
======
bbody
I am not sure I would consider #2 and #3 as "unusual changes". That being said
I didn't realize you could do #1, definitely will give it a try.

------
tastroder
tl;dr: 1. rel="preload" to pre-fetch JSON data ahead of API calls, 2. server-
side caching, 3. removing 70kb of font-awesome related stuff.

Stupid click-baity headlines.

~~~
hiveking
This thing may sound obvious to you but for newbie like me it wouldn't be the
first step to make when optimising website performance.

